# What headlight bulb fits?



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm gettin some new bulbs and wasnt sure what exactly i need, what part number i mean, i'm going for a set of xenon 80/100watt bulbs something bright ya know! will a 9006 or a 9004 fit or what do i need? 

thanks laterz


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

9004/9007 will work... Though be ready to replace your wiring once you put those 80/100 watt bulbs which in fact aren't brighter at all.

Watts mean nothing, it's all about lumens.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

well idk but anytime i've been around lights more watts means more light most of the time, what about the wiring do u think that, the factory wiring wont be big enough, or might get to much heat


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Look just stop questioning me and take my word.. 

I've been there done that. Wattage means nothing besides the power it takes to light up the filament. Lumens is the measure of light. Tell me how a 100 watt light bulb can't stand a chance against a 35 watt HID projector?

You'll be pulling more power and before too long you'll fry out either a harness or a plug.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

then since u know so much what do u recommend??? i cant find any lumens ratings which is the same as candlepower isnt it, i'm on ebay btw


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally if your looking for brighter bulbs, I would recomend Sylvania Silverstars, and maybe a aftermarket driving light set.


----------

